# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Jak odstawić PAROKSETYNĘ?

## Marzena86

Witam serdecznie.

Chciałabym prosić o poradę w związku z odstawieniem leku ParoGen (paroksetyna).


Mam 25 lat i ParoGen biorę od wielu lat (już nawet nie wiem jak długo).


Wydaje mi się, że stałam się już na tyle silna psychicznie, że jestem sobie w stanie poradzić bez pomocy tabletek.
Jednak jest problem. Kiedyś odstawiłam lek na około miesiąc czasu, ale efekty odstawienne nie dały mi żyć i ponownie wróciłam do leku. W dodatku mimo odstawienia leku, po miesiącu objawy wcale nie zmalały.



Od kilkunastu miesięcy biorę tylko połowę dawki (10mg). Jednak to nie zmienia faktu, że gdy zdarzy mi się o niej zapomnieć, to na drugi dzień efekty są tragiczne m.in.:

- zawroty głowy,
- szum w głowie,
- brak koncentracji,
- zaburzenia snu,
- pocenie się,
- płaczliwość (co mi się rzadko zdarza)
- zaburzenia widzenia,
- dziwna reakcja ciała przy mruganiu, poruszaniu oczami, poruszaniu głową (nawet ciężko to opisać).

Jednym słowem: nie da się z tym żyć.

Obawiam się jak długo potrwa taki efekt odstawienny. Muszę podjąć pracę, a nie jest to możliwe z takimi efektami ubocznymi.


Mam więc następujące pytania:

1. jak długo trwają takie efekty odstawienne?
2. jeśli uda mi się odstawić lek, czy będę w stanie normalnie funkcjonować? Mam na myśli np. koncentrację. Czy mój organizm będzie potrafił sam sobie poradzić mimo braku leku?
3. czy na jakiś okres zmniejszyć dawkę do 5mg?



Proszę o porady, z góry dziękuję.

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1. jak długo trwają takie efekty odstawienne?

one się dopiero zaczynają po kilku dniach po tygodniu...  a trwać mogą miesiąc lub dłużej. Ostatecznie zniką bez śladu.

2. jeśli uda mi się odstawić lek, czy będę w stanie normalnie funkcjonować? Mam na myśli np. koncentrację. Czy mój organizm będzie potrafił sam sobie poradzić mimo braku leku?

Będziesz funkcjonować nawet lepiej bo paroksetyna to najgorszy, i najbardziej negatywnie działający na procesy poznawcze SSRI. Znacznie lepiej tolerowany jest np. escitalopram

3. czy na jakiś okres zmniejszyć dawkę do 5mg?

Jak najdłużej redukuj dawkę, można by też pomyśleć aby w miejsce spadających dawek włączyć np. escitalopram
i docelowo nim zastąpić...

----------


## Marzena86

> Jak najdłużej redukuj dawkę, można by też pomyśleć aby w miejsce spadających dawek włączyć np. escitalopram i docelowo nim zastąpić...


Witaj, dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź.
Szczerze mówiąc, to boję się brać inne leki, bo co jak jeszcze od nich się uzależnię?
Ale dużo czytałam i co sądzicie o MELATONINIE?
Po pierwsze, nie uzależnię się od niej. Po drugie zredukuje mi efekty odstawienne. A po trzecie i najważniejsze dla mnie - pomoże mi ze snem, z którym mam ogromne problemy, bo kładę się spać 3-4 razy dziennie i śpię po kilka godzin. Nie daję rady przeżyć całego dnia bez snu. To bardzo męczące.

I przede wszystkim ciesze się, że mój organizm poradzi sobie bez Paroksetyny i po jakimś czasie wróci do normy, bo już obawiałam się, że od tych leków tak się "rozleniwił", że stanę się wrakiem człowieka, który bez leków sobie nie da rady.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
Marzena

----------


## zacheusz112

Przede wszystkim takie leki,jak i dawki powinno się ustalać ściśle z lekarzem prowadzącym.Nie można na własna rękę leczyć się lekami z tej grupy,ponieważ może to spowodować niekontrolowany rozwój czy nawrót choroby.Skoro ktoś bierze lek od wielu lat to nie może go sobie ot tak odstawić.O tym powinien decydować lekarz po konsultacji o aktualnym stanie psychicznym pacjenta.Może obniżyć dawki,stopniowo,bądź zastąpić innym lekiem,lepiej tolerowanym.To że nam się wydaje,że możemy już funkcjonować bez leku,jest czasem iluzją,zresztą sama się Pani o tym przekonała.Niejednokrotnie osoby cierpiące na takie zaburzenia leczą się całe życie.Stopniowo obniża się dawki w zależności od stanu zdrowia,lub po prostu zmienia się na inny lek,bo poprzedni przestał spełniać swoją funkcją.A jeszcze w innych przypadkach kojarzy się dodatkowy lek,normujący sen,aktywność itd.
Opinia "Gościa"    -     "
Będziesz funkcjonować nawet lepiej bo paroksetyna to najgorszy, i najbardziej negatywnie działający na procesy poznawcze SSRI. Znacznie lepiej tolerowany jest np. escitalopram"
Jest raczej skrajną opinią,wynikającą z nieznajomości tematu,ponieważ każdy organizm,lub inaczej OUN(ośrodkowy układ nerwowy)inaczej reaguje i toleruje konkretny lek.Nie można uogólniać że Paroksetyna jest najgorszym lekiem ponieważ na inną osobę może działać akurat pozytywnie.Po co by na rynku była potrzebna tak duża różnorodność leków,gdyby wszystkich można było leczyć jednym lekiem.Tak że ja ze swojej strony, proponuję w tej kwestii rozważyć konsultacje ze swoim lekarzem.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Marzena86

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Oczywiście zanim zmienię cokolwiek w moim "tabletkowym jadłospisie" na pewno przedtem skonsultuję się z lekarzem.
Chciałam natomiast poznać opinie i porady osób, które odstawiły Paroksetynę, ponieważ wiem z doświadczenia, że bardzo ciężko żyje się z takimi efektami odstawiennymi.
Dlatego zanim udam się do lekarza, muszę mieć przygotowany plan awaryjny np. Melatonina. Nie rzucę tych leków jeśli lekarz zaleci mi tylko zmniejszanie dawki, ponieważ jest to dla mnie zbyt trudne.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
Marzena

----------


## zly parogen

od 31 paz br nie biore mam zespol odstawienny zawroty glowy i slabosc.podczas brania niekontrolowanie 3x obsikałem lozko w nocy oraz przytyłem-wilczy glod.od 1 lis lykam nowy lek spamilan 1-0-1.efekt będzie po tygodniu-dawka 5mg.potem zwieksze dawke spamilanu 5mg do 1-1-1.odradzam parogen i pochodne.to wstrętny lek mam nadzieje ze spamilan okaze się lepszy i bardziej trafiony.pozdro.

----------

